# Snow camo or spa day for NUGE ?



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nice facial Nuge.
Bobbing for birthday cake? ccasion15:ccasion16:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Too cute, happy birthday!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the family that exfoliates together ...lol lol


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy birthday !


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Kevin cute pic


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

LMAO... yep that was most definitely snow camo

Amazing what kids can talk you into lol

Oh and btw that product lied to me... I'm still a crusty old fart lol


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nuge!:beer::banana:ccasion16:ccasion15:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks guys! Only good news is that I'll never be older than Andy and Tink muwhawhahwa


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday Nuge. That pic caught you at your best moment.


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Happy b-day Nuge.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

All the very best Kev, your kids will love that pic in a few years.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kev...Remember to take it easy on the older folks tonight during your round of cribbage.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brother! :beer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

F/F 3Der said:


> Happy birthday Nuge. That pic caught you at your best moment.


Hate to see him in his worst!!!!
It's early but happy bday brother 
I may be older but I've never had a facial!!


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Kevin


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

ccasion13: Kevin!




hotwheels said:


> Hate to see him in his worst!!!!
> It's early but happy bday brother
> I may be older but *I've never had a facial!!*


Tinker....I am not sure what to say....


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like casper the grumpy ghost. Sorry Kevin lol.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

daisyduke said:


> ccasion13: Kevin!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinker....I am not sure what to say....



HAHAHAHAHAHA, I literally snorted my coffee. Man!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

daisyduke said:


> ccasion13: Kevin!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinker....I am not sure what to say....


Say what ever is on your mind,
I have wide shoulders Doll!

But be fair warned there is not turning back once pandoras box is opend!
LOL


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kevin, sorry I missed the big day. Hope it was a good one!


----------



## ~me (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy belated Kevin.. I hope it was a great day for ya!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Crashman said:


> Happy Birthday Kevin, sorry I missed the big day. Hope it was a good one!


Hey no worries bud, it's actually next week Andy's still learning the calendar


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Maybe someone should tell Andy to put away his Mayan calender.
Still wishing you a Happy Birthday Kevin from the Hayes clan. ccasion1:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

crazymoose said:


> Maybe someone should tell Andy to put away his Mayan calender.
> Still wishing you a Happy Birthday Kevin from the Hayes clan. ccasion1:


Thanks buddy


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Now...Now...
what fun would it have been if i wasnt early and didnt post your next family portrit ?
Im sure getting even never crossed your mind

Oh by the way, My Dominator needs more then 2 strands like u were planning to put on it...lol

Andy


----------

